# 1990 Jeep YJ won't start?



## Holmteam (Sep 1, 2008)

Installed new ignition switch and still nothing?


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Holmteam and a very warm welcome to TSF :wave:

You have to tell us more for us to help. 
Have you checked to see if you are getting spark?
Have you tried to start it using starter fluid?
Why did you change the starter switch out?
There are some pretty good mechanics here that will offer help.

Best regards,
Mack1


----------



## Holmteam (Sep 1, 2008)

Well the reason that I installed a new ignition switch is because one day when I went to start her up I turned the key and nothing happened. No dash lights, no clicks, nothing. So I just figured that I would start there. Yesterday after installing the new ignition switch and nothing happened I kind of got discouraged, so I took a break. A few minutes later I was reading my Chilton manual and saw that there was an adjustment that I could make to free up play in the ignition switch and the dimmer switch. I then noticed that the headlights were on, but the switch was off? Weird! So I put the key back into the ignition to try and start it again and the lights went off. Also when the key is in the off position the clock works, when the key is turned to the start position the clock stops working. What does the dimmer switch do?


----------



## Luda (Aug 16, 2008)

sounds like a battery issue. does you battery have a good charge [12V+ , although as low as 9-10 should start that engine]

im guessing its the carbed 4.0L inline 6?


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Holmteam,

Those are interesting situations for an ignition switch. Could you scan the wiring diagrams in the Chilton manual and post them here? I don't have anything that shows wiring for your vehicle. With diagrams, we might be able to point out places to make some voltage measurements to isolate the problem. Basically, I can't see how turning the switch off would cause the headlamps to come on..... Prints would help a lot.

Best regards,
Mack1


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Holmteam,
I don't know what a Jeep YJ is. Thought I would look on AutoZone's site and see if I could see some free prints, but YJ is a thing that jeep folks know about and the rest of us do not. I found wagoneer, cherokee, etc. 4wd, 2wd, etc. YJ didn't help at all.
Could you help me with YJ?

Regards,
Mack1


----------



## Holmteam (Sep 1, 2008)

Ok ya, a YJ is the model of my Wrangler 1990. It has a 4.2 liter inline 6. Stock carter carb. I wish I had a scanner so I could get those pages for you. Hmmm...


----------



## Holmteam (Sep 1, 2008)

The battery is a brand new Optima. I also just replaced ignition coil, plugs, wires, cap and rotor, fuel pump.


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Holmteam,

Thanks, that might help, but I just tried AutoZone and their site is down at the moment.
Sometimes you can take fairly decent pictures with a digital camera and post them. 
Did you carefully check the wires to the switch and was the switch the same as the original one? 
Also, will the engine turn over with the key in the start position? If the odd electrical conditions started to happen when you replaced the ignition switch, that would be a good place to concentrate on. You might want to put the old one back and see if those problems remain. 

Mabe someone else reading this thread can attach some. To attach a picture, under the quick reply box, pick Go Advanced. Type in the message and put the cursor at the bottom of the box. Pick the paperclip at the top and it will bring up a box that lets you upload a picture file. If the picture was saved as a .jpg type, it will be a smaller file than .bmp. Navigate to the picture and upload it, or them. Exit out of that upload box and pick the paperclip again and attach each picture to the post. 

Best regards,
Mack1


----------

